

Amazon CloudFront now supports Custom SSL Certificates and Zone Apex - tzury
http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/custom-ssl-domains/

======
dazbradbury
Custom SSL Certificates Pricing:

 _You pay $600 per month for each custom SSL certificate associated with one
or more CloudFront distributions.

This monthly fee is pro-rated by the hour. For example, if you had your custom
SSL certificate associated with at least one CloudFront distribution for just
24 hours (i.e. 1 day) in the month of June, your total charge for using the
custom SSL certificate feature in June will be (1 day / 30 days) _ $600 = $20.
_

~~~
robotmay
Ouch, that's expensive. Was really excited when I saw the email; I'd love to
use my own subdomain on
[https://www.photographer.io](https://www.photographer.io) for the photos as
I'm very keen on SSL everywhere. The CloudFront domains are pretty unwieldy
and some people can be a bit confused as to why the images are coming from a
different site.

Not at that price though :\

